# [Annonce] Lancement de Gentoo-quebec.org

## d2_racing

Bonjour à tous, c'est avec grand plaisir qu'on annonce la sortie officielle de http://www.gentoo-quebec.org

Comme son nom l'indique, ce site est consacré à la distribution Gentoo et plus spécialement pour les francophones.

Ce nouveau site contient un guide d'installation, pas à pas, pour avoir une Gentoo au format UTF-8 Fr_Ca (environnement Canadien-Français, ,configuration du clavier, le compilateur GCC, etc...) et un forum de discussion.

Au cours des prochains mois, nous allons ajouter des guides d'utilisations et d'installations sur des sujets que le site Gentoo.org n'aborde pas.

Au fait, ce site a été autorisé par Xavier Neys l'ancien leader de la documentation Gentoo et par l'auteur principal de Gentoo, j'ai nommé Sven Vermeulen.

Je tiens à remercier  Anigel et Geekounet pour m'avoir donné le droit de poster cette annonce  :Smile: 

Au plaisir de vous voir.

L'équipe de Gentoo-Quebec.orgLast edited by d2_racing on Thu Apr 05, 2012 4:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

FÉLICITATION !

et le titre ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## geekounet

Voilà, c'est stickisé   :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Avant tout, félicitations pour cette initiative, et longue vie à votre site !

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Au fait, ce site a été autorisé par Xavier Neys l'ancien leader de la documentation Gentoo et par l'auteur principal de Gentoo, j'ai nommé Sven Vermeulen.

 

Ouh la la... Sven est quelqu'un de très actif, mais de là à lui attribuer la paternité du système... C'est aller bien vite en besogne ^^.

Et inutile de me remercier : maintenant je n'ai plus aucune responsabilité ici : c'est geekounet qu'il faut harceler xD !

----------

## d2_racing

J'aurais du dire, auteur principal du handbook en tout cas.

----------

## anigel

Tout à fait !

----------

## babykart

COOL!!!

longue vie aux amis quebecois...

----------

## d2_racing

Merci !

Pour votre info, j'ai fait un .pdf pour la documentation du Stage 5 qui est présent sur le forum documentation dans la section français de gentoo.org.

----------

## Gaug

Très pratique se stage 5 pour faire des installations multiples sur plusieurs machine de configuration similaire.  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, de plus j'ai eu des echos que ce stage sert lors d'un resize de partition. Bref, on peut se servir de ça comme on veut  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Pour ceux à qui ça intéresse, on est rendu avec plusieurs nouvelles documentations :

http://www.gentoo-quebec.org/index.php?page=docs

----------

## d2_racing

Nous avons réorganiser la documentation et nous utilisons maintenant les Stages et Snapshots de Funtoo.org.

Les documents sont adaptés pour une installation 32 bits ou 64 bits.

----------

## d2_racing

La version 2.0 de la documentation complète de Gentoo-Québec.org est disponible depuis peu.

----------

## d2_racing

On travaille déjà sur la version 3.0 en plus d'avoir une version book qui va contenir toute la documentation dans un seul .pdf.

----------

## d2_racing

Pour ceux qui ne sont pas au courant, nous sommes rendu avec un Wiki : http://www.gentoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/Accueil

----------

## kwenspc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Pour ceux qui ne sont pas au courant, nous sommes rendu avec un Wiki : http://www.gentoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/Accueil

 

Si vous avez pas les mésaventures de gentoo-wiki.com ça peut être sympa à long terme. (pensez à faire des backups complets stockés CHEZ vous)

Sinon un onglet "wiki" à ajouter sur la page principale de votre site ça serait bien non?

----------

## xaviermiller

+1 pour les backups !

Le Gentoo wiki en rade trop souvent, ça ne donne vraiment pas une bonne image d'une distribution  :Confused: 

----------

## guilc

Oui mais le gentoo-wiki n'est PAS un wiki officiel de gentoo  :Wink: 

si tu veux, je te monte un debian-wiki que je fout en rade presque tout le temps, pour équilibrer  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Et moi un windows-wiki, mwahahaha   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Si vous avez pas les mésaventures de gentoo-wiki.com ça peut être sympa à long terme. (pensez à faire des backups complets stockés CHEZ vous)
> 
> Sinon un onglet "wiki" à ajouter sur la page principale de votre site ça serait bien non?

 

Oui on a des backups et l'onglet sur la page d'accueil s'en vient  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

Au fait, on supporte Funtoo aussi depuis quelques temps.

Et le site a été refait pour y inclure le wiki.

----------

## gglaboussole

J'avoue que jusqu'ici je n'ai pas trop eu le réflexe d'aller traîner mes guêtres sur gentoo quebec... Et, au fur et à mesure des liens que tu postes par ci par là j'ai découvert et franchement vous faîtes un beau boulot les gars, c'est clair, parfois ça colle plus  aux besoins et à l'actualité de notre distribution que la doc officielle (je pense à   xorg 1.8 par ex) . Votre site contribue à rendre Gentoo vivante, et pour finir c'est beau et donc agréable à lire...(je précise que je n'ai rien à demander à d2_racing c'est gratuit   :Wink:  )

----------

## d2_racing

Tu as bien fait de noter gglaboussole, mettons que ça fait pas mal dur des fois la doc chez Gentoo, il m'est arrivé de produire une doc avant celle de Gentoo.

Pourtant c'est pas compliqué, écrire un guide de migration pour les utilisateurs et ainsi éviter des crashs en cascade  :Razz: 

----------

## Malaki

J'ai jamais été aussi fier d'être Québécois! 

Si tu as besoin d'aide en quoi que ce soit. Mon temps est limité mais c'est toujours possible!

Simon-Pierre Dubé.

----------

## d2_racing

Tu n'est pas le seul  :Razz: 

Daniel Robbins aussi !!!!

http://www.funtoo-quebec.org/index/Photos/DanielRobbins.jpg

----------

## d2_racing

Le site Gentoo-Québec est fermé.

L'équipe supporte maintenant Funtoo via Funtoo-Québec.

----------

## guilc

Ca veut dire quoi ?

On desticke ou on soutient les traitres de funtoo ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## d2_racing

On peut envoyer à l'archivage le sujet ou faire autre chose, vous faites ce que vous voulez.

Traitre ça dépend des points de vue, c''est Daniel Robbins qui a démarré Gentoo et il a démarré Funtoo, je vois pas ce qui peut être mal vu.

----------

## guilc

Heu, c'était une vanne hein  :Wink:  Je n'ai absolument rien contre Funtoo.

----------

